
Cinema 3D Perspective Seat Preview Experiment - sp3n
http://tympanus.net/Development/SeatPreview/
======
sp3n
"Maybe you are familiar with those ticket booking systems where, at some point
during the purchase flow, you have to choose a seat. This is usually done when
selling tickets for games, movies, flights or concerts. Wouldn’t it be cool to
have some kind of “realistic” preview of the seat, i.e. see the stage or
screen from the perspective of the space you chose? Of course it would :) This
is the kind of question that resulted into a new experiment which we’d like to
share with you today."

Writeup: [http://tympanus.net/codrops/2016/01/12/cinema-seat-
preview-e...](http://tympanus.net/codrops/2016/01/12/cinema-seat-preview-
experiment/)

Source:
[https://github.com/codrops/SeatPreview](https://github.com/codrops/SeatPreview)

